# Camp X



## DC (Feb 3, 2019)

Great docuseries on Netflix about early OSS training.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 3, 2019)

The original Camp X is a couple hours from here.  There's walking tours only a couple times a year, I might try to take one this year. 

Camp-X ● Official Site ● Free Walking Tours 2014


----------



## Gunpowder (Feb 3, 2019)

Binged it....👍👍👍


----------



## Brill (Feb 4, 2019)

Area B up in the mountains of MD is pretty well known around here.

https://www.cia.gov/library/center-...OSS Training in WWII-with notes-web-19Jun.pdf

Training Agents at Catoctin - Catoctin Mountain Park (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## “The Old Man” (Feb 4, 2019)

lindy said:


> Area B up in the mountains of MD is pretty well known around here.
> 
> https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-intelligence/csi-publications/csi-studies/studies/vol.-54-no.-2/pdfs-vol.-54-no.-2/Chambers-OSS Training in WWII-with notes-web-19Jun.pdf
> 
> Training Agents at Catoctin - Catoctin Mountain Park (U.S. National Park Service)


Before Ritchie closed. The SMART-AIT teams at Detrick used the ranges there. Training area B was our backyard. We did some of our rappelling exercises at Sugarloaf Mountain. Opposite direction going towards DC. Some scuttlebutt going around back then. That when Holabird (Ritchie) was active as an OSS facility. They would use Sugarloaf as well. I just know it sucked. Rigging a Isolation Transport Stretcher for descent in a Racal.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 6, 2019)

First Special Service Force (the precursor to SF), a joint Canadian/US unit from WWII was created and trained at Ft Harrison in MT. SF still trains there. We can see/hear them. 😉.

LL


----------



## Gunpowder (Feb 6, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> First Special Service Force (the precursor to SF), a joint Canadian/US unit from WWII was created and trained at Ft Harrison in MT. SF still trains there. We can see/hear them. 😉.
> 
> LL


I did ski training there back in the early 80's...I remember we had one helluva blizzard above a place call Mullins Pass...I bribed a few railroad workers to help me pull my vehicle from a ditch...for a few cartons of MREs.   We had the privilege of throwing a few back at Harrison  with a few of the Originals...those soldiers still had it.  It was an honor.


----------



## Muddergoose (Jun 27, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> The original Camp X is a couple hours from here.  There's walking tours only a couple times a year, I might try to take one this year.
> 
> Camp-X ● Official Site ● Free Walking Tours 2014


I go up there quite regularly. It's very hallowed ground. I am a member of the OSS Society also and got a tour of the museum when I was in Virginia a couple years ago. Part of me wants to get the place more recognition and even some actual designation to help keep idiots who make little beach parties and leave their crap everywhere at Forbidden Beach, then, part of me doesn't want to draw extra attention to the place. If anyone is interested in joining the OSS Society,  PM me and I'll send you a sponsored application.


----------



## Muddergoose (Jun 27, 2020)

Gunpowder said:


> I did ski training there back in the early 80's...I remember we had one helluva blizzard above a place call Mullins Pass...I bribed a few railroad workers to help me pull my vehicle from a ditch...for a few cartons of MREs.   We had the privilege of throwing a few back at Harrison  with a few of the Originals...those soldiers still had it.  It was an honor.


I was at their mess up at CFB "Pet" throwing back some pops with the troops, and there was an old timer there. He and some of the guys shared some pretty deep stories. It was a huge honor to be there and talk with them. Last pic, couldn't resist posting. Only the military could articulate an "alert" for a skunk like that. Never did see the lil stinker tho.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 2, 2020)

Muddergoose said:


> I was at their mess up at CFB "Pet" throwing back some pops with the troops, and there was an old timer there. He and some of the guys shared some pretty deep stories. It was a huge honor to be there and talk with them. Last pic, couldn't resist posting. Only the military could articulate an "alert" for a skunk like that. Never did see the lil stinker tho.



 After a fine dining experience with a few of the surviving heroes, we acquired this memento which they graciously autographed.


----------



## Muddergoose (Jul 8, 2020)

Gunpowder said:


> After a fine dining experience with a few of the surviving heroes, we acquired this memento which they graciously autographed.


That's awesome!


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 8, 2020)

Great stories.  I listened to a lecture once from a former OSS/CIA guy who trained at the Congressional Country Club in Bethesda, later "a base" in Virginia on the shore of the Potomac.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 16, 2020)

I've run into a few of these humble Gentlemen Warriors over the years and they literally make the hairs on the back of your neck stand up when you talk to --- ER--- listen to them and what they have to say. 

They truly were the Greatest Generation.

​


----------

